# 4K Display Monitor in 2K Mode



## amcliz (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi all...

I recently purchased a BenQ PD3200U 4K Designer Monitor.... I love the monitor and the image quality is just unreal... watching full 4K video on YouTube is just a beautiful thing... but I find that at full 4K resolution  I could barely see the UI of many of the most popular workflow apps that I use on a daily basis, so I dropped to 3200px x 1800px and that still was very impressive.... but some apps have slow refresh rates and aren't as snappy as they used to be while working on my Apple 27" Cinema Display monitor... so now I have dropped the resolution to 2560px x 1440px and the UI is perfect on all apps.. and performance seems excellent now also.... I'm using the Option/Scaled 2560px x 1440px and not the 2560px x 1440px (low resolution) version.... can anyone tell me if 4K video content is now also being scaled down... and really if my purchase was a bit of a waste of time as I'm no longer having the full 4K experience ?

I'm running a MacPro 12Core (Mid 2010) 2 x 2.93 GHz 6-Core Intel Xeon with 64GB RAM and a Sapphire PULSE RX580 with 8GB.

Any comments most welcome...


----------

